# Help ID bicycle ...



## Tac (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out what make this bicycle is. Early H model engine. The front wheel is not original.


----------



## Tac (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2021)

Looks like a Schwinn, you may want to post the serial number of the frame and a picture of the entire bike and the experts will pin down the year, etc.


----------



## Tac (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Tac (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 7, 2021)

Schwinn spring fork and possibly a Rollfast frame, hard to tell from these pics...and with the engine and everything in the way.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

Better pictures are needed, could be a post war Huffman frame as well.  Definitely hard to tell with these pictures.


----------



## mrg (Jan 5, 2022)

Definitely Snyder built bike with Schwinn springer, funny, looks like the same goose neck I just posted in a what is it thread!


----------

